# Growth Slowdown?



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

Goliath is almost 7 mos. old and weighs about 2 lb. 4 oz. My scale isn't accurate so I measured his neck. chest and length. His measurements did not change at all between Nov. 25 and Dec. 25. He is healthy, happy, very playful and doing well in obedience school. Do you think he is fully grown ? Thanks.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Goliath is almost 7 mos. old and weighs about 2 lb. 4 oz. My scale isn't accurate so I measured his neck. chest and length. His measurements did not change at all between Nov. 25 and Dec. 25. He is healthy, happy, very playful and doing well in obedience school. Do you think he is fully grown ? Thanks.[/B]


No one can know if your pup is done growing or not  He may have stopped for now and then will grow more, there's no knowing. If you know his lineage you MAY get an idea of how big he will be. I can tell you that Ollie stopped growing at 5 months and even lost some weight after that--after I got him off puppy food.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Did your breeder tell you how big he would be? Normally they know their pups best. All of mine grew at different rates and probably for different reasons. We got Maya at almost 5 months and she only weighed 2 lbs. Today at 3.5 years old she is thankfully 6 lbs. and grew after she turned a year. I would say over the last 2 years she has gained a pound or so. Our small yorkie was 2.8 lbs. at 6 months and she is almost 4 lbs today, she also grew after she was a year. I have no idea what will happen with Louis, he is 3 lbs. on the dot right now at almost 7 mos. and I'm praying for a growth spurt  I guess you just never know when these guys will grow, it could be when they are older.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#0000ff">I would think he may not be "done" yet.

My Mr Wookie was two pounds, four ounces for a good long while, then he went up to two pounds, six ounces and would bounce between that and two pounds, eight ounces. On December 20, we had him on the scale, and to my huge surprise he is up to two pounds, 11 ounces. He just turned two years old on December 19.

However, like others have said, knowing his line and what the breeder knows would help a lot in understanding how much more growth he may do.

enJOY!
Melanie</span>


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He may have stopped his rapid puppy growth. Many dogs "mature" at over a year of age and put on weight after them. Soda added almost a pound after he was a year old.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie didn't stop growning till he was 2. The growth was slower after a year, but I was very surprised he went to over seven pounds after staying at 5 pounds for quite a while. He didn't get fat, just bigger.


----------

